# Uber for pooping



## supersexy19 (Apr 8, 2017)

Saw this on the USA forum just had to share,can't wait till it comes to Australia.
http://mashable.com/2017/06/20/charmin-van-go-mobile-order-toilet/#EUOfU63iXSqw


----------



## prk (Jul 9, 2015)

my god, what is this world coming to.


----------



## BabyBoomer (Feb 28, 2017)

I think it is already in Australia :










Fine upstanding member of the constabulary -great example to society.

Disgusted!

BB


----------



## uber_driver (Apr 6, 2016)

sounds good
my services will be exclusive to ladies only


----------

